# [murmur] No SSL ciphers of at least 128 bit found (Resolu)

## Chr0nos

Bonjours,

j'ai un souci avec murmur (le serveur mumble) : impossible de m'y connecter depuis un client mumble: echec de la connection

du coup j'ai tenté de le relancer mais voila ce qui en a résulté:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BlackPearl downloads # /etc/init.d/murmur restart
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                          [ ok ]
> ...

 

j'ai tenté de re-merge murmur mais rien n'a changé

le fichier /etc/murmur/murmur.ini

 *Quote:*   

> BlackPearl downloads # cat /etc/murmur/murmur.ini 
> 
> # Path to database. If blank, will search for
> 
> # murmur.sqlite in default locations or create it if not found.
> ...

 Last edited by Chr0nos on Tue Aug 17, 2010 8:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## El_Goretto

Tu as bien une version de client à peu près identique à celle du serveur? (1.2.x)?

Tu as bien un certificat et une clé SSL visible dans les paramètres de ton instance murmur en question (visible à travers ICE ou DBUS)?

Tu as aussi généré ce qui va bien côté client (certif' auto signé)?

----------

## Chr0nos

1) oui j'ai la derniere version du client

2) le certificat a pas changé depuis avant que ca marchais (mais je suppose qu'une maj a du coincer de ce coté ci du coup) (comment on fais pour voir si c visible a traver de dbus ? (connais pas ice))

3) oui pour le certif auto-signé j'ai meme tenté l'authentification par certif: rien n'y fait

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> 1) oui j'ai la derniere version du client

 

Bon, alors tu n'est pas dans le même cas que moi avant que je ne passe murmur de 1.1.8 en 1.2.2 (j'avais aussi une cagade avant la mise à jour)

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> 2) le certificat a pas changé depuis avant que ca marchais (mais je suppose qu'une maj a du coincer de ce coté ci du coup) (comment on fais pour voir si c visible a traver de dbus ? (connais pas ice))

 

Perso j'ai laché mes vains  efforts pour rester en CLI et j'ai installé une interface web (django-mumble). Je prévois d'essayer MumPI sous peu aussi. Elles te permettent de gérer les multiples instances possibles de murmur ("virtual servers") sur une même machine. Du coup, moi aussi je m'étais trompé en pensant que tout se faisait dans murmur.ini (comme la bande passante par client), alors que non, il ne s'agit que de valeurs par défaut à la création initiale des instances, tout doit être paramétré sur l'instance elle même via ICE ou DBUS.

En 1.1.x, j'utilisais dbus, car installer ICE sur gentoo était une véritable plaie. Depuis, ICE a connu pas mal de MAJ, et les ebuild gentoo se sont bonifiée. "Ca marche". Il faut savoir que le projet mumble a déprécié le support DBUS au profit ded ICE.

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> 3) oui pour le certif auto-signé j'ai meme tenté l'authentification par certif: rien n'y fait

 

Pas d'authentification basée sur les certificats non plus sur mes 2 machines.

Par hasard, fait un coup de revdep-rebuild, des fois que ce soit une dépendance cassée (au hasard openssl qu'on retrouve vite).

```
# equery g murmur-1.2.2 --depth=1

[ Searching for packages matching murmur-1.2.2... ]

* dependency graph for media-sound/murmur-1.2.2

`-- media-sound/murmur-1.2.2

 `-- dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8o

 `-- dev-libs/protobuf-2.3.0-r1

 `-- sys-libs/libcap-2.17

 `-- x11-libs/qt-core-4.6.2-r1

 `-- x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2

 `-- x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.6.2

 `-- x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.6.2 [ dbus ]

 `-- dev-libs/Ice-3.4.1 [ ice ]

 `-- net-dns/avahi-0.6.25-r1 [ zeroconf ]

 `-- net-misc/mDNSResponder-212.1 [ zeroconf ]

 `-- dev-libs/boost-1.41.0-r3

 `-- dev-util/pkgconfig-0.25-r2

[ media-sound/murmur-1.2.2 stats: packages (13), max depth (1) ]

```

Perso, mon upgrade récent de murmur en 1.2.2 s'est fait suite à un upgrade général et propre du reste du système.

--

edit:

ceci dit, pour django-mumble, DBUS est encore la solution la plus fiable (aucun problème avec), alors que j'ai toujours quelques merdouilles avec ICE.

----------

## Chr0nos

je viens de tenter derecompiller openssl -> aucun changement  :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

'alute

bug mumble-1.2 semble-t-il. Essaie voir si la proposition en comment #3 ne règle pas aussi le pb chez toi   :Wink: 

----------

## Chr0nos

ah merci ca a marché ! \o/

----------

